# RBA for a Vaperesso SKRR-S



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/8/20)

Can someone please confirm whether this will work before I lash out and purchase the wrong kit ...

I have a Vaporesso SKRR-S tank that came with my mod as a package deal, and would like to install an RBA in it ... so after some research, found out that the SMOK V8 and V12 RBA's apparently fit, albeit that they require a taller glass? (maybe the SMOK Prince Tank glass?)

Has anyone on this forum done this modification and or does anyone know what size and manufacturer model equivalent glass is used for this modification? (Assuming the V8 and V12 RBA's do indeed fit).
Also;

Apparently the Ijoy EXO-S / XS-1 RBA and the Marvec DIY Coil also fit the SKRR, without a glass change, however I can't seem to find anyone that stocks / sells them in SA, maybe someone has one hiding in their bottom drawer that they'd like to part with?

Thanking you all in advance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/8/20)

Hi Everyone,

I've sourced a SMOK RBA coil for my Vaporesso SKRR-S, and am now in the market for glass some 2.6mm taller than standard, ie. I require an internal diameter of 22mm and height of 24 to 24.5mm, (SKRR-S standard is 21.6mm tall).

Any suggestions of who may have or can make something suitable?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/8/20)

Hi Everyone,

It seems the Smok TFV12 Prince glass has a 25mm diameter and is 24mm tall? ... Is there anyone here that has one that could confirm this?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (25/8/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> It seems the Smok TFV12 Prince glass has a 25mm diameter and is 24mm tall? ... Is there anyone here that has one that could confirm this?


I can't confirm any of your questions,but I was also looking to the exact same thing only the other way around. I have vaporesso coils but need a tank to use them in and read somewhere that the smok tanks would fit the coils.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/8/20)

Resistance said:


> I can't confirm any of your questions,but I was also looking to the exact same thing only the other way around. I have vaporesso coils but need a tank to use them in and read somewhere that the smok tanks would fit the coils.



Hi Resistance,
The Vaporesso coils should pop straight into any SMOK v8 or v12 device without modification, (providing they don't have the extended glass for an RBA)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (25/8/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Hi Resistance,
> The Vaporesso coils should pop straight into any SMOK v8 or v12 device without modification, (providing they don't have the extended glass for an RBA)



Thanks for confirming my query. Now we just need to sort your query.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (25/8/20)

@RenaldoRheeder 
@Grand Guru
@Room Fogger
@alex1501 
Please tag someone that might have an idea if you guys don't. Thanks

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (25/8/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've sourced a SMOK RBA coil for my Vaporesso SKRR-S, and am now in the market for glass some 2.6mm taller than standard, ie. I require an internal diameter of 22mm and height of 24 to 24.5mm, (SKRR-S standard is 21.6mm tall).
> 
> ...


Not sure of this one, but I am talking under correction that Bearded Viking makes aftermarket tank glass etc, maybe he has something in that range that will fit or may be altered slightly to do the job. You’ll have to google as I have no idea how to get a hold of his details, or if he has supply agreements with specific vendors. Maybe add a post to The Who has stock thread to allow them to answer.

Hope this may be a bit of help.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## alex1501 (25/8/20)

Sorry, I don't have TFV12 tank but, but on the few sites with listed dimensions, stated hight is 27 and 28mm.

https://volcanoecigs.com/products/pyrex-replacement-glass-tube-smok-tech-tfv12-prince-8ml
https://www.gorillavapes.com/smok-tfv12-prince-bubble-replacement-glass/
https://www.gorillavapes.com/smok-tfv12-prince-straight-replacement-glass/

Evolution vape seems to have stock, maybe you can contact them and try to confirm dimensions.
https://evolutionvape.co.za/product/accessories/replacement-glass/smok-prince-bulb/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/8/20)

This site rocks!  ... Thanks for your help @Resistance, @Room Fogger, and @alex1501, lemme get on with your respective suggestions

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (29/8/20)

Hi Everyone,
I have a solution ... There's a company called Glassblowing Sight Glass that can make up a custom glass tube

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (29/8/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have a solution ... There's a company called Glassblowing Sight Glass that can make up a custom glass tube
> View attachment 205847



That is awesome and the price matches the awesomeness. I will look into this when I have extra cash to replace the Zeus single and dual glass.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/8/20)

Glass received ... I rate these guys! ... check the pricing

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (31/8/20)

Can you show pics of the actual glass and what was the lead time for them to be ready?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/8/20)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Can you show pics of the actual glass and what was the lead time for them to be ready?



So lead time is a day so that they can stress relieve it in an oven and buff the edges, else you can wait if you just want the cut glass.
They will also blow the glass, (bubble tanks), at an additional charge, to which you'll have to drop off a sample.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (31/8/20)

That is awesome. Will give them a call tomorrow. Have a glass that is hard to get and I will get some made.

Thank you.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/8/20)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> That is awesome. Will give them a call tomorrow. Have a glass that is hard to get and I will get some made.
> 
> Thank you.


You're welcome
Remember that they're scientific glassware manufacturers and in this case, "sight glasses" for high temperature fluids, so either send them measurements along with the tolerances allowed, or pop in and see them with your tank and let them measure it up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (31/8/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> You're welcome
> Remember that they're scientific glassware manufacturers and in this case, "sight glasses" for high temperature fluids, so either send them measurements along with the tolerances allowed, or pop in and see them with your tank and let them measure it up.


Thanks. In my case I kept the cracked glass and it's a 20mm small glass so will have to pop in.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (31/8/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Glass received ... I rate these guys! ... check the pricing
> 
> View attachment 206092


Nice vape mail. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/8/20)

Resistance said:


> Nice vape mail. Thanks for sharing.


You're welcome

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

